# Motorized Goose Decoys



## rsetty (Dec 5, 2006)

I have been looking at buying a motorized landing goose decoy and also a few Carry-lite flying full body goose decoys. They look like they would add a lot of different motion to a spread. I also like the variety they will add. Is this the type of motion that I am looking for, or will they do more harm than good?? My hunting crew and I have bought a bunch of full body goose and mallard decoys with motion stakes, silhouettes, etc. to go along with our shells. We should have plenty of motion in our spread. My question is: Has anyone had any success with the motorized and flying decoys, or do they make the geese a little skittish??? Any suggestions would be great before I make a stupid purchase and learn the hard way.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Well, I have never used a robo-goose myself, so what I have to say is opinions of mine, and stories from others, I'll let ya know that right off the bat. With that said, I would not buy a robo goose or the landing goose decoys either. Robo ducks work on ducks, I don't like them, but I wont deny that they can be effective. However for geese I have heard many people say that having their robo duck up when geese are working is pretty much a deal closer. As in the geese see it, flare well out of range, and live to see another day. Whenever I'm hunting with guys that bring their robo ducks it's well understood througout the entire hunting party that if we see geese, we reach out of our blinds and take the robo down, even knock the robo duck over if we have to. So yeah, my advice would be to skip the stuff on poles as far as geese go, just stick with your flag, get creative with it. But that's just my opinion.


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

Last year I bought a Robo Goose It was late season and the thing worked like a magnet at one point I couldn't get it turned off and the geese were wanting to land on top of it. Keep in mind I was on the X those two days and they would have come in if I had a monkey out there doing a dance in the spread. I've used it three times this year none have been in THE X and geese have flared. The last time out I had the first (lone) bird flare off I had out 4 dozen full bodies and 1 1/2 doz. shells. I saved on a remote by simply using 75' of speaker wire and keeping the battery in the blind with me hook and un-hook at will. Your question is do they work? I still have to say yes to a degree. Would I recommend or buy another? NO buy a flag and spend the rest of the money saved on full bodies!


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

save your money.


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

I know geese don't like robo ducks, so I can't imagine that they would like anything along the lines of a motorized goose decoy


----------

